
How Eye Tracking Will TOTALLY Change the Way You Game - johntans
https://medium.com/@TobiiEyeX/how-eye-tracking-will-totally-change-the-way-you-game-193126bbbba4
======
johntans
“Any motor action you take, anything you touch, anything you move, your eyes
will be there before your hand.” - @russpitts

------
J_Darnley
I will be dead before I allow an always on camera to be watching me at my
computer.

~~~
johntans
its less of an issue than a webcam to me.

